# Resin Brownies?



## Twiggiams (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a friend that used to make resin brownies a lot, but he is in jail at the time being. They taste terrible, even with triple chocolate fudge, but they got me high for about 3 hours. He told me how to make them, but I didn't know how to extract the resin from all my pieces. I have mostly glass and I'm a little scared to boil them, but at the same time the alcohol method kind of worries me in case i couldn't get all the alcohol out and my brownies catch on fire in the stove.


----------



## whitetiger (Oct 19, 2010)

Boiling works great for getting resin. Just your boil piece for about 10-15 minutes moving it around in the water, then strain the water and let the resin dry out.

As for the brownies, that just sounds disgusting.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Oct 19, 2010)

not gonna lie man i gaged a little when i read the title


----------



## Twiggiams (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol, we are in a dry spell, its been about two weeks since we have had bud anywhere around here. I didnt really want to smoke it tho.


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 19, 2010)

Eat resin? That is fucking gnarly man. Have fun


----------



## Santa Cruz Dude (Oct 21, 2010)

its probably better to just not smoke for a while than eat resin brownies man hahaha


----------



## akgrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Santa Cruz Dude said:


> its probably better to just not smoke for a while than eat resin brownies man hahaha


AGREED!!!


----------



## CptNemo (Oct 25, 2010)

I just threw up alot in my mouth....


----------



## RJGrowOp (Oct 25, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> not gonna lie man i gaged a little when i read the title


HAHAHA.....that little statement had me laughing to myself...now my roommates think I'm weird...


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 27, 2010)

Resin brownies? Desperate times call for desperate measures. I guess.


----------



## goodeye2113 (Oct 27, 2010)

im sorry i have to mention i chuckled really hard, and almost gagged thinking about it  (black brownies come to mind)


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate the taste of pipe residue, it's so disgusting. Back in the day my friends would always want to scrape their pipes and smoke the resin when things were dry. I never partook in these rituals. It's really just tar with some left over bits of THC. And smoking tar is bad, common sense tells me. The last thing I'd want to do is eat it.


----------



## milpitan (Oct 30, 2010)

dude, its harvest time. if you dont have meds somethings wrong. u need to visit cali sometime. we have no problems like that. and as for resin brownies. hell no. trim and shake works good. and its cheap even if you dont grow.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 30, 2010)

icky. icky.


----------

